# Air Suspension Upgrade or alloy wheels for Fiat Adria



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

We are planning to 'live the dream' in the next few months give up work, rent the house and travel. We have purchased our first motorhome a Fiat Adria Sport - we love it. As we are planning to live in it for a while we have added various bits and this leaves us with a payload quandary. We have spoken to SV Tech (very helpful) and we have been given 2 options. 1. replate to 3700 with no enhancements. 2. replate to 3850 but this would require air suspension to be fitted and we have been gven a cost of approx £1800. We have calculated the extra 200 will be enough but will leave us with probably only 20 kg to play with (yes we have already considered, fuel, water, food etc in the total). At the moment we are favouring the replate to 3700 and fitting alloy wheels instead to give us an extra 25 kg on top of the 20 to play with. Does anyone have any info re cost of alloys, best place to buy or any points we have missed. Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd have the air suspension for better handling before all else


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I would go for the Air Suspension as this also dramatically improves the handling and ride, Alloy wheels are not an awful lot lighter and only improve the looks.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Again I would have the air susp every time. 

I don't think I would ever bother with alloys on a motorhome again.

We put air susp on ours to help with ground clearance primarily. Worked like a dream, and as said the ride & handling were much improved also.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

spaniels said:


> 2. replate to 3850 but this would require air suspension to be fitted and we have been gven a cost of approx £1800.


Seems very expensive to me. I was in exactly the same situation with SVtech. I was quoted approx £600 for supply and fit Airides.
Try these people for a quote:
http://www.worldofmotorhomes.com/road/wheels-tyres/car-tow-cmc-1-stop?p=1

Just be aware that 3850kg will most likely be the sum of the individual axle limits. In my case this was the pre airrides limit of 1850kg front and 2000kg rear. The SVtech weight upgrade may not give an increase in rear axle load limit. The airides will eat into the rear axle load capacity andyou would have to be very adept at ensuring the load was shared exactly right between the axles as the weight increases towards 3850kg.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have read somewhere that SV Tech insist on fitting air suspension system for replating. They do not use the Airide brand - possibly Dunlop's.

Fitting the Airride branded suspension units by that Company based in Poole costs around £525 and the company also attends shows but I am doubtful whether these will be acceptable to S/V Tech.

£1800 for air suspension is very expensive. It might be cheaper to tow a trailer or preferably to limit baggage to the 3700kg limit. Most motorhomers carry far more than they need!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Well that is a bit of a coincidence because I have just replaced my 15" steel wheels with alloys.

Had a lot of discussions with wheel suppliers, eventually bought them from Duncan at Tyresave (www.tyresave.co.uk - 01244 813030).

You have to be careful when choosing an alloy wheel, some are not rated high enough to support the maximumaxle load. Duncan did some research and eve ntually we picked AEZ Vantage rated at 1150 kgs, I went for these with my rear axle load of 2000 kgs to give me more security just in case I inadvertently overloaded the rear axle with wine etc in Spain!

Price was £425 delivered but I got a set of stainkess steel high pressure valves thrown in.

I was expecting a weight saving of circa 5 kgs per wheel and, whikst I have not weighed them for comparison yet, I was surprised when I picked up the box into which I had put the original steel wheels, it was a hell of a lot heavier than when it contained two alloy rims. Also found the steering at low speeds much lighter which I had not expected.

Suggest you talk to Duncan, you can mention Michael from Nottingham and I am sure he will give you good advice.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The difference between air assisted suspension and True Air Suspension is that the whole of the suspension system is completely renewed with Full Air suspension, With Air assisted there are "Bags" between your existing suspension and the chassis, The price you were quoted is around average for the full system, There are some that are more expensive like "Glide Rite" etc


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> The difference between air assisted suspension and True Air Suspension is that the whole of the suspension system is completely renewed with Full Air suspension, With Air assisted there are "Bags" between your existing suspension and the chassis, The price you were quoted is around average for the full system, There are some that are more expensive like "Glide Rite" etc


Many thanks for that info.

There is this previous topic which initially says SV tech will only accept VB air suspension with a fitted cost of £1000 approx including a compressor.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-97491-vb-air-suspension.html

Within the topic SVtech have posted that in principle they have no objection to any make of air suspension being fitted and other members have posted that SVtech never raised any objections when they fitted air rides as part of the upgrade process.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My van was upgraded with SV Tech almost 2 years ago...
They just advised to get air suspension fitted first and then send them a copy of the invoice with Reg number included as proof..
Once fitted I sent in paperwork and fee and it was re-plated from 3850 to 4100kg.. In my case the rear axle did increase but some do not.

Had mine fitted with Air ride at about £520 ish from memory.. Certainly not £1800 !!! Double check about the cost or having it fitted first...
The air ride will be a good investment with the ride quality and the extra payload... and I dont think spending hundreds of pounds on alloys just to get another 25kg makes any sense at all !!
Unless you want nicer looking wheels..


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

certainly know about it if i dont re set my pressure on my rear only air assisted after a stopover and use for leveling.... The handling you get used to is dangerously abscent and you only realise when your needing that stability.

Only gripe i have is the fact rear only cocks the rear up and i doubt on a level road you can take an accurate oil level reading !


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tonka said:


> Unless you want nicer looking wheels..


I did - and got 'em :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

